# 1st shutter actuation with my D800



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Lighting not set up or metered, angles off, and a "cat toy" thrown over my assistant's shoulder.....    yup this is my 1st shot with a new camera. 

Just thought I'd share


----------



## slow231 (Oct 4, 2012)

terrible.


----------



## IByte (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats 2wheel


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

slow231 said:


> terrible.





IByte said:


> Congrats 2wheel



Thanks


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, thanks for sharing. Great photo!


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> I understand the temptation to post the first pic with your new camera. However, and I mean this in a nice way, we dont have time for pictures that are not set up correctly and rushed on the site "just because".  Why do your new D800 like that? That shot could have been taken with a $99 dollar point and shoot.



"We"?  Speaking for yourself there mister.  lol


----------



## Tee (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> However, and I mean this in a nice way, we dont have time for pictures that are not set up correctly and rushed on the site "just because".



Who's "we" because that implies you're speaking for the collective forum. I like it when members post stuff from their new toys. Krikeys, it's a fun post.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> I understand the temptation to post the first pic with your new camera. However, and I mean this in a nice way, we dont have time for pictures that are not set up correctly and rushed on the site "just because".  Why do your new D800 like that? That shot could have been taken with a $99 dollar point and shoot.



#$%^ing  wow some people take things seriously......c'mon man this is the internet....I wasn't serious.  It was the  1st time I pressed the shutter.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parker i saw some of your pics and you're banging on my "snapshot" in a serious tone or are you being sarcastic? Either way, all good my friend


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> I understand the temptation to post the first pic with your new camera. However, and I mean this in a nice way, *we dont have time *for pictures that are not set up correctly and rushed on the site "just because". Why do your new D800 like that? That shot could have been taken with a $99 dollar point and shoot.



PLEASE!!!! You *DO* have time to make a post declaring you don't have time to look at a photo? Here's an idea, save time and don't post nonsense.


----------



## xyphoto (Oct 4, 2012)

At least you had a 'person' in the first photo with the new camera.  congratulations!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker is just jealous you've got an assistant to take photos of.  Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2012)

You need a new camera.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> At least you had a 'person' in the first photo with the new camera.  congratulations!





ronlane said:


> Parker is just jealous you've got an assistant to take photos of.  Congrats on the new camera.



Thanks =)



480sparky said:


> You need a new camera.



Yes sir, i ALWAYS need a new camera and motorcycle


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> If you have seen some of my pics, then why havent you commented on them? I love people who get feedback that they dont like...THEN go look at some ones posts....THEN say they are bad. If you dont like some one, you are not going to be telling them they have great pics.
> 
> You posted a terrible picture, some one else said it was bad too. Go take some better pics and show off that beauty.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2012)

(passing it around.)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > *If you have seen some of my pics,* then why havent you commented on them? I love people who get feedback that they dont like...THEN go look at some ones posts....THEN say they are bad. If you dont like some one, you are not going to be telling them they have great pics.
> ...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

ronlane said:


> (passing it around.)



*LIKE*


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the temptation to post the first pic with your new camera. However, and I mean this in a nice way, *we dont have time *for pictures that are not set up correctly and rushed on the site "just because". Why do your new D800 like that? That shot could have been taken with a $99 dollar point and shoot.
> ...



Yep, the reason I have time is because if there is a 1% chance, he will only post pictures better than this, it would all be worth it.  

Its called, spend a little time now, to save a lot of time later....get it?


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 4, 2012)

I use my D800 to take pictures of my kids.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> I use my D800 to take pictures of my kids.



I'll shoot a few kids this weekend in GA with mine. Mine will also be used in the studio once I get used to it (until then its the D700). Contrary to what Parker may think I do with a camera


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

Do your thing man. Can't wait to see some of your other work.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Do your thing man. Can't wait to see some of your other work.



Good thing you haven't come across my recent thread. You would _really_&#8203; be unhappy with all of your wasted time lol.


----------



## rokvi (Oct 4, 2012)

That terrible terrible "photo" of your assistant should be deleted! and never spoken of again how dare you take snap shots and share them!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

right on


----------



## kundalini (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratz on the new toy.   :thumbsup:
.
.
.
.
.
.

I'm sure the cat was appreciative.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 4, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Lighting not set up or metered, angles off, and a "cat toy" thrown over my assistant's shoulder.....    yup this is my 1st shot with a new camera.
> 
> Just thought I'd share



YEP terrible

send me the D800 and 70-200 2.8 and I will dispose of it for you
NO CHARGE


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 4, 2012)

"Congratz on the new toy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


Even though it does only take crappy $99 point and shoot portraits :roll:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, and 99 point and shoot?, honestly it was in manual mode (check exif)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again, 1st push of the shutter trigger


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing. Great photo!
> _
> Last edited by Parker219; Today at 03:40 PM._



Why did you edit your post LoL


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

^I got in a better mood. Lol


----------



## kundalini (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> ^I got in a better mood. Lol


I took a couple of tokes myself.


----------



## slow231 (Oct 4, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> slow231 said:
> 
> 
> > terrible.
> ...


lol just for the record i was only kidding.  congrats on the new camera.


----------



## rokvi (Oct 5, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for sharing. Great photo!
> ...


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 5, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you have seen some of my pics, then why havent you commented on them? I love people who get feedback that they dont like...THEN go look at some ones posts....THEN say they are bad. If you dont like some one, you are not going to be telling them they have great pics.
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2012)

Whew...thank goodness it wasn't a shot of one a them awful motorcycles...

...or a Barbie doll...or a phone booth...  I had money riding on a phone booth shot, so it looks like I lost $10...DAMN this internet wagering...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > Parker219 said:
> ...



I've just been toying with him because after his above statement I realized obviously he's either young kid or a nOOb.  I've posted a trillion pics around here from lame to acceptable, but all of them better than the one in this thread


----------



## unpopular (Oct 5, 2012)

pfffft. we all know that the first shutter actuation is of things like your keyboard, crap on the kitchen table, ceiling lights/fans/heat registers.

I call BS.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2012)

...I mean I had A BET on what yer first shot would be...and you decide to point the camera at a real,live woman, instead of a phone booth with national security implications...and I LOSE ten bucks because you pull one out of left field...Grrrr....I see a gold band in your future...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Whew...thank goodness it wasn't a shot of one a them awful motorcycles...
> 
> ...or a Barbie doll...or a phone booth...  I had money riding on a phone booth shot, so it looks like I lost $10...DAMN this internet wagering...



Worse - It could've been another $#%^ing fruit pic!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2012)

I didn't wanna go there....to the place of fruit pictures...not one of my Happy Places...


----------



## ronlane (Oct 5, 2012)

Someone get Derrel a Tecate with some salt and lime, please. (Put it on my tab)


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow...day 2...Cool


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 5, 2012)

haha grats


----------

